# Dust collector



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

That's not much if any kind of review.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

There are several reviews of this unit. high quality unit that sells for much more at other retailers that slap their name on it and charge 3 times more.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

That is very close to the set-up I'm thinking about. Can't beat the price…


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

From one grandpa to another, thanks for the pictures, I was wondering how the external cyclone was configured.


----------



## grandpaj (Jan 20, 2008)

Cant say enough about the vac,It is superb and deserves a high mark. I will admit that if you do lots of planning you should buy a cyclone for it. The shavings are a bit to large to go into standard system and blocks off the intake impeller.I bought the 30 gallon cyclone and metal trash can (30) gallon and have never had a problem .I only run 10 feet of hose but I'm sure it would be just fine with longer lengths of hose.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've got that same collector. Also for the same price. You couldn't pass that up. It works great. How does the cyclone addition work? I may invest in that cuz I've got lotsa ruff stuff waitin on bein smooth!


----------



## grandpaj (Jan 20, 2008)

I would highly recommend it if you have lots of planning to do.I planned some maple slabs ,took off neraly a inch and filled up the cyclone 30 gallon can where as I would have had to shut down and clean out import fan .Where in Kentucky are you from? I have some friends in Science Hill and Sandy Hook.Yes they PLAY bluegrass music each of them had there own bands and one sang lead for The Dr Ralph Stanley. Now you no the rest of my story Catch you latter


----------



## Jimnl (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been wondering about this machine but I'm concerned about 2 things. First, I have never seen it for less than $189 and second, I see that it is a 20 amp peak and I'm worried about blowing the circuits every time I turn it on. Has anyone had any problems with that?


----------



## Jimnl (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been wondering about this machine but I'm concerned about 2 things. First, I have never seen it for less than $189 and second, I see that it is a 20 amp peak and I'm worried about blowing the circuits every time I turn it on. Has anyone had any problems with that?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jimnl: It was a few years ago when I purchased mine for 139.00. Go to HarborFreight.com and sign up for their email. You'll get coupons…......some good, some, well, you know. Check it out. As far as blowing a circut: when I wired my shop, I run my dust collector on it's own circuit. (I have 2 receptacles side by side on their own circuits… 20amp each) There is a plug-in-box out there where you plug in your saw, and your dust collector into it, and it has it's own circuit breaker… Maybe someone here has one..?? I'm not sure how good they work. I am going to do one thing for sure, and that is, get a 1-micron bag for it. I think the one that comes with it is like a 5. It still works fine, and when it gets about 2/3's full, I empty it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

For anyone interested….In issue 201 November 2010 WOOD magazine (that I just got in the mail), there is a coupon at Harbor Freight for $139.00 for this same dust collector.


----------



## Jimnl (Sep 25, 2010)

it looks like I will have to get my sister the electrician to wire the garage for a couple of 20 amp breakers.


----------

